# Charging Battery on ATV



## LEtitsnoW21 (Jan 14, 2010)

Never tried to trickle while the battery is attached but came across the idea when I was re installing my spare battery the other day. What do you guys think if the key is not engaged and no electricity is flowing besides that of the trickle? Will this fry the wires etc.?? Thanks!

Evan


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I use something similar to this............. http://www.gemplers.com/product/165419/Battery-Doc-Battery-Charging-Station-1-amp


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

http://atvconnection.com/Features/Feature_Articles/A-primer-on-ATV-batteries.cfm


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem with the key on or off as long as the trickle charger is designed for an ATV/bike battery. But why have the key on? I use a 1.25a Battery Tender. It plugs into an exterior connector at the rear of the ATV and the battery always stays connected to the ATV circuits. You could probably connect any kind of charger you want as long as you don't boil the battery. Usually the concern with charging starting batteries is overvoltage or overcurrent that can disrupt sensitive electronics like computer modules in cars. Even 15 feet of 16 gauge wire will handle 12a at nominal 12v. But if in doubt, disconnect the bat.


----------



## LEtitsnoW21 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

FWIW I spent the money to get a good AGM battery for my old man's Sportsman 500 a few years ago and bought him when of the battery tender juniors (the .75 amp one) at the same time. I wired the ring terminal quick connect harness on and ran the cord out so when he's done plowing he can just plug it in. I wired his headlights so the two lower ones plus the handlebar pod mounted on come on at the same time and he uses a winch to lift the plow so the charging system has a tough time keeping up. It worked so well and has been 100% hassle free for over 3 years now so I did exactly the same thing on my old Honda though I have the 1.25 amp battery tender. If you're looking for a battery maintainer I can't say anything but good things about the Deltran Battery Tender series. Yes, they cost a little more than the more generic ones, but they work fantastic. I even use mine for charging my 7.5 aH VRLA depth finder batteries.


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

I use a 4-port Battery Tender. One for my 48" Scag ZTR, one for the Rincon Plow, one for the 89 Supra, and an open spot for another toy!

Ben


----------

